# Lost 3men.com smoked fish dip recipe.  Help!



## troutter (Dec 9, 2014)

Many years ago I started using the 3men.com smoked fish dip recipe.  A couple years ago the website disappeared from the planet.  I remember most if not all the ingredients, but I was just curious if anyone happens to have the recipe, or who knows, maybe one of the 3men lurks around here???

The fish dip recipe is so good.  It's one of the few recipes I've never tried to make better.  If anyone knows how to find this recipe please let me know!

Thanks,

Troutter


----------



## daveomak (Dec 9, 2014)

That's what I could find....   good luck....   their web site is closed...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/82864/smoked-fish-dip

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/smoked-fish-dip/


----------



## troutter (Dec 9, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> That's what I could find.... good luck.... their web site is closed...
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/82864/smoked-fish-dip
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/smoked-fish-dip/


Dave thanks for the help.  I'll know I've found it when I find a recipe that calls for 1 stalk of celery in it.  lol.  Every year for Christmas I make smoked salmon dip.  I can recreate it, but it takes some trial and error on my part.  I probably should try and write it down one of these years.  lol

This recipe is pretty close, just needs celery and parsley, no capers or dill.  Although, dill is very good with salmon, I might try that.  lol http://allrecipes.com/recipe/the-best-smoked-salmon-spread/


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 9, 2014)

Troutter said:


> Dave thanks for the help.  I'll know I've found it when I find a recipe that calls for 1 stalk of celery in it.  lol.  Every year for Christmas I make smoked salmon dip.  I can recreate it, but it takes some trial and error on my part.  I probably should try and write it down one of these years.  lol
> 
> This recipe is pretty close, just needs celery and parsley, no capers or dill.  Although, dill is very good with salmon, I might try that.  lol http://allrecipes.com/recipe/the-best-smoked-salmon-spread/


I do a recipe that is similar to the allrecipes one. I use sour cream instead of the whipping cream, no Worcestershire, add a clove or two of chopped garlic, add finely chopped celery (one stalk which is close to half a cup) if  I don't have celery I  use celery seed. Sometimes I'll chop fresh jalapeno in place of the hot sauce.  If I make this with shrimp, I omit the dill and replace with chipotle powder, and use lime instead of lemon. Any smoked fish will work with this recipe.


----------



## ifoundit (Aug 23, 2015)

I realize this is an old thread but I have the original recipe printed. It does call for the celery. The dip is very similar to the dip served at St. Peters Catch in Montauk. There it's served on a cracker with jalapeno slices on top. I believe the fish used is Marlin. I use fluke, cod, stripped bass, porgie, blackfish... it's all very good stuff no matter the fish.

In any case you can locate this exact recipe by visiting this link. The website 3men.com is gone but the waybackmachine keeps a record. There are lot of good recipes to be had. I don't know who the 3 men were but they knew how to make good food.

https://web.archive.org/web/20120421005905/http://www.3men.com/smoked.htm# Smoked Fish Dip


----------



## troutter (Jul 30, 2016)

I started this thread almost 2 years ago and this morning I decided to try and google the recipe one more time.  That is the smoked fish recipe I was looking for.  Thanks for the hard work ifoundit.  You made my day!


----------

